# The Latest Dog-Runner



## dougfisk (Sep 2, 2013)

I am kind of scrolling through all the old frames trying to zero in on the best fitting frame for my daily 5 to 10 mile rides... Well, I finally got around to a proper Shelby based bomber.   This is a 1938 or so Hiawatha built for Gambles Dept store by Shelby.  Most of what is pictured here is original to the bike.   This one differs from my others in that I did not build up the wheels from scratch.  I had these wheels that I never broke down because I liked the look of the rims as is and the spokes were pretty tight - almost usable.  I decided to give them a whirl on this project.  

The wishbone frame with the curved down tube is usually found as a Hiawatha. 



















Original crank, chainwheel, and guard, later Schwinn pedals, and my trademark built-for-speed 26/9 gearing...





Original lobdell saddle... long on springing... short on padding 









I like a down stem on my bombers, this one is prewar Elgin I believe... 





BIG original handlebars...


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 2, 2013)

*continued...*

The wheels came from a prewar Elgin, the brake arm tells the tale.  Most of the spokes were stuck,  so I strategically cut and replaced any stuck ones necessary to turn in order to true the wheels.      The tires are old Kendas with the BFG tread style.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 2, 2013)

That looks super nice! I'll bet that bare seatpan is just as comfy as it is covered in padding and leather. I use one too on occasion.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, it wasn't quite perfect, so the tinkering continues...

The brakes were weak so I took apart the hub again and honed the inner surface of the shell (as i have illustrated previously), and resurfaced the shoe with 60 grit sandpaper - *much* better now.  Then I replaced the original 28x10 bars with some 24X10 bars:  I don't know if anyone manufactured this config or they are owner modified, either way they suit me and this bike perfectly.  The former down stem resulted in the bars too low, so I have substituted this unidentified prewar stem instead.  The former aged BFG tread style tires were noisy, so I replaced them with these Columbia reproductions, which are a quality made tire that I can recommend - smooth and silent and relatively light.  Oh and the red grips are better too I think.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, and I crashed and broke my skull back in September.  :eek: The front wheel and fork were tweaked; so I re-trued the front wheel; and broke and replaced about 3 more stuck spokes in the process.  

I'll take off the fork and re-true it next.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 19, 2014)

*Wow!*

I like what you've done with it! I hope I'm that awesome eventually. I'm just starting on bicycle repair and rebuilding.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 20, 2014)

I like it,Sure look good here on the boardwalk at the jersey shore.


----------

